# ecran ibook noir, après sortie de veille !



## davidcaro2 (5 Mars 2005)

Ca fait 2 ou 3 fois que lorsque mon ibook sort de veille , l'ecran se rallume , je commence cliquer, et l'ecran redevient noir (comme lorsque la luminosoté est au minimum). impossible rallumer sauf a le fermer (pour activer la veille) et le réouvrir a nouveau
Bizarre , non? Quelqu'un a t il déja vécu ça?   
Je suis pas sur mais , il me semble que c'est depuis les dernieres MAJ OSX


----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2005)

Et quand tu appuies sur esc, ça ne fait rien ???


----------



## davidcaro2 (7 Mars 2005)

non ,rien j'ai tout essayé...la seule solution est de refermer pour remettre en veille et réouvrir

Ceci dit ça me le fait pas tout le temps (3 fois pour le moment)


----------



## MamaCass (7 Mars 2005)

Salut,
Moi aussi j'ai eu le meme probleme que toi mais ça ne me le fait plus, ça a du m'arriver 3,4 fois, de plus j'ai le meme ordi que toi, encore un defaut de cette série ?

Ca commence à faire beaucoup, avec les taches blanches....

MamaCass


----------



## MacMadam (7 Mars 2005)

Ca sent un problème de backlight, ça...  Aurais-tu fait tomber ton ibook ou tes charnières ont-elles subi quelques maltraitances récement ?


----------



## davidcaro2 (10 Mars 2005)

non, jamais de chute (ouf)

En plus j'ai le bonheur d'avoir pris une garantie 3 ans, donc si ça s'aggrave....


----------



## zolive12 (11 Mars 2005)

bah non t'ai pas le seul
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=53795
chez moi, ca a connencé avec la MAJ 10.3.7.... et depuis la 10.3.8, ca n'a plus recommencer... je croise les doights.


----------

